# Vintage Glycine Diver



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Somebody sent me a scan of an interesting Glycine diver's watch, it was described as having an irridescent green dial.

It was a first for me, but a bit of Googleing came up with the Glycine TJALK (no picture unfortunately) that were sold in Holland and Belgium and HEAVY DUTY models sold elswhere in northern Europe. They are describes as "extremely resistant watches" by Glycine


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wow

john, was that a freebie as well-it's lovely,so unique looking









so much nicer than the divers of today









well done.

john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bugger

i just noticed that it was a scan they sent you-not the actual watch









john.


----------

